# Abducted by aliens? Call now for compensation



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Abducted by aliens? Call now for compensation *

1 hour, 8 minutes ago

A German lawyer hopes to drum up more business by pursuing state compensation claims for people who believe they were abducted by aliens.

"There's quite obviously demand for legal advice here," Jens Lorek told Reuters by telephone on Thursday. "The trouble is, people are afraid of making fools of themselves in court."

Lorek, a lawyer based in the eastern city of Dresden who specializes in social and labor law, said he hoped to expand his client base by taking on the unusual work.

He has yet to win any abduction claims, but says there are plenty of potential clients, noting that extra-terrestrial watchdogs report scores of alien assaults every year.

"These people could appeal for therapies or cures," he said.

Lorek, 41, is pinning his hopes for success on a German law which grants kidnap victims the right to state compensation.

Asked if he was worried he might look ridiculous by seeking justice for clients haunted by aliens, Lorek was unfazed.

"Nobody has laughed about it up until now."


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Um, good to know just in case I work near Area 51 again... I dont suppose you have that Lawyer's phone number anywhere handy??


----------

